# very quick question



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i have a five pygo mixed shoal. two of my reds (6 and 5.5 inches) are really darkening and always chasing each other and doing a lot of circling and waggin between themselves and none of the other fish. are they typically sexually mature at that size and is this a possible precursor to spawning? i just want to know if i MAY have a potentially breeding pair that should be seperated since i have no p breeding experience. thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That's the approximate size for sexual maturity in P. nattereri. Hard to say on your other question, because same sex do the chase.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

so the chasing, nipping, and circling, and wagging between those nats could mean they want to shag? no wonder those two are getting all territorial and what not. is there danger if i don't seperate them, or should i just keep and eye on the to determine if i want to seperate and setup a breeding situation? will they wait until i seperate them or will they just have a go at it? sorry about all the questions. i'll do the reseach in the threads if it sounds like they're heading in that direction. i just want experienced opinions on whether or not to prepare for that. thanks frank.







and congrats on your macs. very impressive.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I would wait and see what happens. It very well could be pre-spawing behaviour. If that is the case, then you may want to consider isolating them from the others.

good luck man, keep us posted


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

check out my pix gallery...


----------

